

A distributed, open source Magnolia - defunkt
http://ma.gnolia.org/

======
ivey
That's the spirit. Glad to see it's on GitHub, too.

------
markbao
Ma.gnolia 2 was launched at Gnomedex2008 in August 2008, so it's something
that has been in the works for a while. Here's the video of his presentation:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0P6cTPS8_4>

------
antidaily
I'll just use delicious, thanks.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Or Digg, Reddit, Propeller, StumbleUpon, Furl, Blinklist, Bluedot, Newsvine,
Mister-wong, Mixx, Buddymarks, Jumptags, Google/Yahoo bookmarks, or 100s of
others. Here's a big list: <http://www.socialposter.com>

For some reason, magnolia always resonated with me as: "Hey! Look at me! I'm
sooooo easy to use! And I look sooooo good! Hey! (bats eyelashes) I'm pretty,
right? Your life should revolve around bookmarking! Just go to mag.nol.ia ..
no, wait, mag.nolia.com ? No, it's ma.gnol.ia. Ah, here it is: ma.gnolia.com.
Anyway, bookmark it!"

~~~
ahoyhere
With the irony, sadly, that it was not that easy to use and sacrificed
functionality for "beauty" which was not even skin-deep.

Damn amateurs.

------
dcurtis
Maybe a good idea, but they used Comic Sans for the description and that is
the sign of amateur. After they lost all of their own data, I really would
never trust anything with these people ever again.

~~~
unalone
This is exactly what Comic Sans was made for: a brief blurb of text that's
meant to look playful rather than formal. Comic Sans actually works better
than Chalkboard for that purpose.

Comic Sans is hated because it's overused, but don't take from that that there
are _no_ good uses. There is only one.

------
omouse
Uh, open source? What kind of license is it under? I can't see any COPYING or
LICENSE file in the github repo.

------
AndrewDucker
Dead since last year, by the looks of things.

